# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  كتابة الشكر في الرسائل العلمية

## اسير العلم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
الاخوة الاكارم... وبالاخص من لديه خبرة في كيفية تقديم الرسائل العلمية لمناقشتها....
هنا سؤال:
هل يجب على الباحث كتابة صفحة الشكر والتقدير في الرسالة لتي تسلم لاعضاء المناقشة-لمناقشتها- أم يكفي أن يقرأ الباحث الشكر في البيان-وقت المناقشة- ثم يلحق الشكر بالرسالة العلمية بعد مناقشتها وتصويب ما بها..
أتمنى ممن لديه خبرة بيان ذلك...
والله الموفق

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

وعليكم السلام ورحمكة الله وبركاته
حسب ما اطلعته عليه وأعرفه ، - اطلاع ورقي مباشر وليس مصورا لأنه قد تحذف صفحات من الرسائل المصورة - لا تخلو رسالة من صفحة الشكر والتقدير ، ونصيحتي لك ، لا تجعل رسالتك خالية منها كي لا يأتي المناقش ويمسك عليك شيءا كان بإمكانك أن تتفاداه ، بإثباتك للشكر ، ولن تخسر شيءا بإذن الله ، حتى وإن رأى البعض أن وجود الصفحة من عدمها سيان ، فالراجح إثباتها .
موفق بإذن الله .

----------


## اسير العلم

جزاكم الله خيرًا
وأمدكم بالعون والتوفيق
ويسر عليكم اتمام البحث
وطوى عنكم طوله
آمين

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

كما قالت الأخت / أمة الوهاب .
وأخشى أيضًا أن تفسر لجنة المناقشة تأخيرك ، لهذا التقليد أو العرف الجامعي على أنه تكبر أو غرور علمي ، أو نحو هذا ، فيتعنتونك ، وأذكر أنني في مناقشتي للماجستير وكنت في عجلة من أمري فدفعت بالرسالة لمكاتب التجليد قبل كتابة صفحة الإهداء والشكر تلك ، ولما تم تجليدها أدرجت في نسخ الرسالة التي دفعت بها للمناقشين والمشرف هذه الصفحة ، فكان ذلك نقدًا وعتابًا لطيفًا وجهه إلي ودليل دلل به الدكتور عبد الحميد مدكور الأستاذ بكلية دار العلوم على استعجالي. فأنصحك بأن لا تفعل هذا . بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاكم الله خيرًا
> 
> وأمدكم بالعون والتوفيق
> ويسر عليكم اتمام البحث
> وطوى عنكم طوله
> 
> آمين


جزاكم الله مثله .
اللهم آمين آمين آمين
ولكم بالمثل  .

----------

